# Neighbor Videotaping Neighbor and her daycare children



## Kilo Zulu One (Jul 1, 2009)

An irrate female using a video camera mounted on a tripod and placed on her porch is videotaping her next door neighbors activities likely 24 hours.
Incidentally, there is a registered and legal day care at that the home that is being recorded.

The video camera is in clear view and is assumed to be recording audio and video during the day time only. Every time the family, guest or children from the day care exit the side entrance to the home the camera is pointed at them. When the family enters their kitchen the camera is seen pointed toward their windows. Furthermore, the irrate female was observed holding the device and assumingly recording two children from the daycare playing in the rear yard of the daycare. 

This annoying and obtrusive behavior began after a fence was relocated legally after a survey determined a fence was incorrectly installed in the property place. The day care has been there for over five years without a problem. Can anyone help with this?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Posted From:
140.241.0.20 cityhall.boston.gov


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

On her property ...youre shit outa luck.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Civil Issue as it stands


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CJIS said:


> Civil Issue as it stands


Well if she is recording audio thats a different issue, possible wiretapping. and due to the fact that this is being done in retaliation for the fence, you could go with criminal harassment. this is a stretch but its something


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow are we going for a "Best Of" in Ask A Cop this week, or what? Sheesh!!!


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

put up some blinds in the kitchen as well

or just start filming her filming you, take some flash photography, hire a guy in a suit to stand on the deck watching her house, *try talking to her?!?* send her some flowers, bake her a cake, become her friend maybe, or just move?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

There is really nothing you can do. she's not committing any crime. Just don't pick your nose or scratch your crotch.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

What ever you do, DO NOT blast porno movie sounds.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The problem with your story is that the laws used to enforce this are limited and rely on a great degree of subjectivity to enforce. How long has the camera been there? How overt is is? Does is for sure record or is that just an assumption? Are you sure it can view inside the home?

Criminally, if the neighbor was actually unaware of being audio recorded, then she may be able to pursue enforcment under the wiretapping statute. Remember, someone recording your voice need not get your permission, but they must let you know or tell you they are recording you. I would say in this situation it's subjective, and since the camera's often there and she knows it, she may not even have that claim anymore; she should reasonably know it's there at all times. The only thing I can think of is that the kids may not know and have a claim, as may the children's parents or someone else who doesn't live there. No doubt this wouldn't be good for business however.

Further, I would think that if they're being recorded in their own kitchen, she may be able to pursue a criminal remedy under disorderly conduct as it has been applied to "peeping toms" in the past. And since I see you're writing from Boston, I believe Cambridge has a city ordnance against Peeping Tom behavior as well.

As far as civil remedies go, I'd be talking to a lawyer pronto.


----------

